# CIA’s Mi-17 Helicopter Comes Home



## Kraut783 (Sep 29, 2019)

This is pretty cool...nice piece of history kept.

CIA’s Mi-17 Helicopter Comes Home — Central Intelligence Agency


----------



## Kaldak (Sep 29, 2019)

Very cool write-up.


----------



## BloodStripe (Sep 29, 2019)

I'd love a tour of the Agency's museum.


----------



## Kraut783 (Sep 29, 2019)

It's pretty well done, I did not know they had an exterior area, and wonder if this is the first outside exhibit.


----------



## Brill (Sep 30, 2019)

Kraut783 said:


> It's pretty well done, I did not know they had an exterior area, and wonder if this is the first outside exhibit.



At the bottom.

OXCART vs Blackbird: Do You Know the Difference? — Central Intelligence Agency


----------



## Isiah6:8 (Sep 30, 2019)

Very cool.  I believe the clock dial from the cockpit was the instrument on display.


----------



## Kraut783 (Feb 13, 2020)

Back from a quick DC trip, but got to see this beast in person...


----------

